# 92fs vs 90-Two



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Optional rail.

Optional smaller grip.

An ounce or two less weight.

This is what I can tell makes the 90-Two 'better'.


Please tell me if I am missing something else.

I like the rail option...you can't shoot what you can't see...add a light, good to go.
Smaller grip, that is good...I am a girl.
Less weight, I don't care about an ounce.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I will add I want a 9MM either way so the .40 on the 90-Two option doesn't matter to me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have owned a few 92's............now own 96's.....like the grip, don't care about the rail.....don't think you can go wrong either way....whatever feels best....I prefer replacing my guide rod with stainless, and heavier spring weight.....don't really care for the rod and spring with buffer in the 90-2. Beretta lover at heart either way.


----------

